
Show HN: Google Places x Instagram - jasonlingx
https://www.sglinks.com/bay-area/bouldering/
======
jasonlingx
I built this thinking combining Google Places and Instagram would be an
interesting way of discovering cool places, but now I'm not sure if its any
better than what was already there... Anyway, this was also an exercise for me
to try building something "dynamic" as a minimal and quick static site that
could be hosted for free...

~~~
jameoblameo
Can I ask how you built this? How do you determine the places nearby /
correlate them in instagram?

~~~
jasonlingx
Just using the various APIs

------
solumos
Very cool - we built something similar back in 2017 based on IG/Foursquare and
tried to make a company out of it. Didn't end up taking off, but learned a lot
in the process! App's dead, but the landing page is still up:

[https://sherpa.guide/](https://sherpa.guide/)

~~~
jaymcnuggets
Would you mind sharing some of the reasons why it didn't end up taking off?

------
sreekotay
Really fun :) I'd love to see what this looked like for other venue types? Say
a restaurant or the like?

------
Gys
Does ‘sg’ in the domain stand for Singapore ?

~~~
jasonlingx
It used to, but tbh for now I'm just using a random domain I have...:}

------
ljsocal
It’s cool, keep working on it!

~~~
jasonlingx
thanks!... but I'm not sure if the idea is compelling enough to keep working
on...

------
zaesar
Love it!

